# Shoes for Fisher 7.5' Speedcast Plow



## Timlh (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi, Can anyone tell me what the right part number is for the shoes for a Fisher 7.5' speedcast plow. I measured the diameter of the holder tubes on the back of the plow they measure 1.5" the only shoes I can find for fisher plows have 1 5/16" diameter shafts. Maybe they are the right ones just seems like a pretty sloppy fit 3/16" slop? I think its an L series plow from what I can find out on Fisher's website no part# on the plow or plow frame.

Thanks, Tim


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

Check your holder tube diameter again. Are you positive it's 1.5" and you are not measuring an area that has worn oblong? I have both 7.5' and 8' old Fisher Speedcast plows, the 7.5' is vintage 1972 and the 8' vintage 1983. The holder tube diameter is 1-3/8" for both of them. The wear shoe shafts are 1-5/16" diameter for both of them. The 7.5' shoe is 6" in diameter. The 8' shoe is 7" in diameter. According to http://store.discountsnowplowparts.com/SHOES-PARTS-FISHER-SNOW-PLOW.HTM, the Fisher part number for the 6" diameter shoes is A5516.


----------



## Timlh (Oct 28, 2012)

Rod (NH), Thank you. You are correct I should have known better (measure twice cut once) learned this lesson a long time ago and still forget sometimes. Sure enough when I remeasured and took my time to read the ruler correctly the shoe holders do have a 1 3/8" ID.

Thanks, Tim


----------

